# Braided line or mono. for surf fishing with cutbait.



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting some braided line for my spinning reel that I use for surf fishing. Never used braid before. Wondering how much extra casting distance braid would get me. Is there much less line drag from the breaking waves? My reel's line capacity rating is 20/260. I'm thinking about getting 17 or 20 lb. Suffix braid. Will my reel hold all of a 300 yd. spool. Would I need some mono. backing under the 300 yds. of braid to fill the spool? Any problems with knots when using braded line? Other advantages or disadvantages?


----------



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

I use 20 PP on all of my smaller spinners with a mono backing (20-30 wraps on the spool) uni to uni and a 30 mono shock sh to nn. I see a considerable difference in casting distance on them. On my larger ones I use 17 suffix mono or 20 pline hybrid (mono/floro coating) 50 mono shock sh to nn, because with the larger ones I am normally fishing in a crowd. When in Rome...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Lile Byrd,*

I generally use 6# dia., 20# test Power Pro. You can get more distance on a cast and will need backing since braid will slip, but mainly because if your reel holds 260 yards of 20#mono, it will eat up a spool of 20# PP, and still have a bunch of room left for backing. The PITA method is if you have 2 spools for your spinner. Strip spool #1, and wind on PP, then you backing, leaving enough room for shock. Remove spool #1 and put on stripped spool #2. Simply respool and you're good to go.
Edited!!!! If you aren't familiar with throwing braid on a spinner, do yourself a favor and close the bail manually and pull your line tight before retreive. Pay extra attention if the wind is whipping.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Byrd Creek said:


> I use 20 PP on all of my smaller spinners with a mono backing (20-30 wraps on the spool) uni to uni and a 30 mono shock sh to nn. I see a considerable difference in casting distance on them. On my larger ones I use 17 suffix mono or 20 pline hybrid (mono/floro coating) 50 mono shock sh to nn, because with the larger ones I am normally fishing in a crowd. When in Rome...


Yep, that's what I do.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Also i'll throw in get a finger guard,waterproof tape or use casting gloves with small braid.Because it will cut ya deep.I think you will see a distance increase for sure.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Mono may hold the bottom better than braid. I said 'may' because there seems to be a degree of debate concerning this topic. Mono holds better for me. I wouldn't have guessed it though. I'd thought that because of braid's smaller diameter that it might hold better. I wasn't sure why I held better with mono. I think it may be because mono's stretch absorbs the the pull of the waves. For bait fishing in the surf I only use mono. For artificials I'll use braid for the extra feel.


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

I think mono holding better than braid would be have to because of the stretch. I didn't know if the smaller diameter of braid would decrease drag from the waves enough to allow the sinker to hold better.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Braid works, but the abrasion resistance isn't so hot. That said, I have nothing but braid on my spinners, but I always use a shock leader.


----------

